# irwin 10/4 "77"



## ocbew (Jun 6, 2010)

hi every one
i have a 1977 irwin 10/4. 25' at water line. it has a yse8 yanmar engine. i put the engine on youtube. the engine has a metalic noise sound. it runs smood. i was wondering if anyone has one and dose this sound normal?

goto youtube and serch for: yanmar yse8

thanks for the help
rj


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey oc - go to the Gear and Maintenance section. They'll help you out.


----------



## ocbew (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks I'll Try It.


----------

